# الرحلة رقم 990 (توكلنا علي الله)



## م المصري (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ملخص الاحداث
في 31 أكتوبر 1999 قتل 217 شخصا في تحطم طائرة بوينغ B767 تابعة لشركة مصر للطيران رقم الرحلة 990، قبالة ساحل ماساتشوستس الأميركي بعد نحو ساعة من إقلاعها. ولم ينج في الحادث أي من الركاب.
و ظهر بعد ذلك تقرير هيئة السلامة الامريكية الذي يعتقد ان مساعد الطيار " جميل البطوطي " رحمه الله تعمد اسقاط الطائرة و الانتحار بسبب جملة قالها و هي : " توكلت على الله " و هي النتائج التي من المفروض أن الجانب المصري رفضها قطعا .


التقرير الامريكي
تعمد التقرير الذي أعدته هيئة سلامة الطيران الأميركية إخفاء حقائق تتعلق بالحادث فقام أولا على افتراض أن مساعد الطيار المصري جميل البطوطي تعمد الانتحار وإسقاط الطائرة و ذلك بسبب الجملة التي قالها و سجلها الصندوق الأسود و هي ( توكلت على الله ) ، وهو ما يعني أن شركة مصر للطيران هي المسؤولة عن التعويضات فضلا عن الإضرار بسمعتها كشركة طيران عالمية، وبالتالي إخلاء المسؤولية عن أجهزة الأمن الأميركية .
أما جميل البطوطي المتهم بالانتحار و بأنه السبب في سقوط الطائرة فقد روى الكثير من أصدقائه و أقاربه أنه كان مثالا للتدين والاخلاق الحسنة بين زملائه، وهو والد لخمسة أطفال.
عمل البطوطي طيارا بشركة مصر للطيران عام 1987، وكان قبلها طيارًا سابقًا في سلاح الجو المصري، وأمضى نحو 15 ألف ساعة طيران، أكثر من ثلثها على طائرات البوينج 767، كما قام بتدريب العديد من الطيارين خلال سنوات خدمته في القوات الجوية المصرية وفي الطيران المدني خلال 35 عامًا.
وفي أكتوبر من عام 1999 كان جميل البطوطي ضمن طاقم الطائرة المصرية التي كانت تقوم برحلة إلى الولايات المتحدة، والتي سقطت فجآة ولأسباب مجهولة قبالة سواحل المحيط الأطلنطي، لتنهي بذلك حياة 217 شخصا كانوا على متنها ومن بينهم مساعد الطيار جميل البطوطي
إن تحطم الطائرة المصرية كان حادثا متعمدا، ولم تسقط بسبب اتجاه مساعد الطيار جميل البطوطي للانتحار. فشهادة أحد الطيارين الألمان الذي على خط ملاحي قريب من الطائرة المصرية وقت وقوع الكارثة، شاهد جسماً غريباً يمر بالقرب منه قبل وقوع الكارثة بثوان، ويتجه إلى الطائرة المصرية، مما أدى إلى سقوطها في مياه المحيط وانفجارها لتتحول إلى أجزاء متناثرة.

أما " وليد " ابن شقيقة البطوطي فيقول : أن طائرة مصر للطيران التي تحطمت فوق الاطلنطي في خريف عام 1999 عقب إقلاعها من نيويورك في طريقها إلى مصر كانت "مستهدفة" لوجود وفد عسكري "هام" مؤلف من 33 شخصا على متنها وكذلك "ثلاثة خبراء في الذرة" وغيرهم.
و أضاف وليد في تصريحات صحفية : أن "سبعة" خبراء في مجال النفط كانوا أيضا على متن الطائرة المنكوبة والتي لقي جميع ركابها البالغ عددهم 217 مصرعهم نتيجة تحطمها منذ 29 شهرا.
وتأتي تلك التصريحات عقب صدور التقرير الفني النهائي من جانب هيئة سلامة الطيران الامريكية والذي تحمل فيه البطوطي مسئولية تحطم الطائرة "الامريكية الصنع" والتابعة لشركة مصر الطيران لقيامه بفصل جهاز الطيار الالي قبل الحادث. ويرجح ذلك نظرية تقول بأن البطوطي أقدم على الانتحار حيث ظل يردد عبارة "توكلت على الله" عدة مرات إلا أن التقرير الامريكي نفسه لم يوضح لماذا فعل البطوطي ذلك بالطائرة المنكوبة.
يقول وليد البطوطي أن جهاز الطيار الآلي الخاص بالطائرة وهي من طراز بوينج قد أصابه العطب "ثلاث مرات" من قبل خلال رحلة داخلية لها بين مدينتي لوس أنجلوس ونيويورك مما تسبب في إغلاقه ثلاث مرات أثناء نفس الرحلة بينما كان يقودها طاقم آخر لم يكن البطوطي بينهم.
وأكد أن هذا الجهاز تعطل للمرة الرابعة عقب إقلاع الطائرة من نيويورك وعلى متنها خاله جميل البطوطي في طريقها إلى القاهرة ولم يكن لمساعد الطيار - البطوطي - أي دخل بذلك.
كما نقلت القنوات الفضائية عن بعض أفراد أسرة البطوطي نفيهم نظرية انتحار جميل البطوطي لانه كان "شديد التدين" وناجحا في عمله ولم يكن هناك أدنى ما يدعوه بالتالي للاقدام على الانتحار.


تفسيرات أخرى
و هناك عدة تفسيرات أخرى أهمها :
أثار الكشف عن تعرض الطائرة لخلل فني في أحد جهازي الدفع العكسي تكهنات عديدة. فقد كان خلل في أحد هذه الأجهزة هو السبب في سقوط طائرة نمساوية من طراز بوينج 767 في تايلاند عام 1991، ومقتل 223 شخصاً كانوا على متنها
ومهمة أجهزة الدفع العكسي هي المساعدة في إيقاف الطائرة في وقت قصير لدى هبوطها على الأرض، وذلك بأن تعكس حركة الهواء داخل المحرك فبدلاً من تحويل ضغط الهواء من الأمام إلى الخلف، لتتحرك الطائرة، يقوم جهاز الدفع العكسي بتحويل ضغط الهواء من الخلف إلى الأمام، فيسهم بذلك في إيقاف الطائرة وتكتسب الطائرة سرعتها الهائلة من قدرة محركاتها على سحب كمية كبيرة من الهواء بسرعة، ثم ضغطه، وخلطه بالوقود في غرفة الاحتراق، وفي النهاية طرده بسرعة أكبر عبر اسطوانة العادم، وهنا تكتسب الطائرة الحركة للأمام
وعادة ما يتم ضغط الهواء داخل المحرك ليزداد ضغطه بمقدار نحو ثلاثين ضعفاً، وعند طرده بهذه القوة عبر اسطوانات العادم الضيقة، تتحرك الطائرة للأملم، تماماً كما تطير بالونة منفوخة بالهواء عند تفريغه فجأة
وهكذا تتضح قوة جهاز الدفع العكسي الذي يعمل، فقط عند هبوط الطائرة بسلام على الأرض، على تحويل الهواء الخارج من اسطوانات عادم المحرك، إلى الأمام. لذلك يتم تثبيت أجهزة الدفع العكسي عادة قرب اسطوانات العادم، إما خارجياً أو داخلياً


التقرير المصري

وهناك تقرير علمي مصري أعده د.محمد إبراهيم معوض :
د.محمد ابراهيم: تأخر الطائرة عن الاقلاع لمدة ساعتين يعطي تصورا للتخطيط المسبق لتفجير الطائرة .. لان تأخر الطائرة عن الاقلاع يترتب عليه احتمالات في غاية الاهمية والخطورة .. وهي عدم ادراجها علي خريطة الرحلات قبل الاقلاع وبالتالي عدم الاخطار عن خط سيرها.. او الاخطار في وقت متأخر لايسمح بادراجها علي خريطة الرحلات وبالتالي سمحت لها سلطات المطار بالاقلاع قبل وصول الموافقة علي اعادة ادراجها علي الخريطة وفي هاتين الحالتين كانت النتيجة واحدة وهي عدم ادراج الرحلة علي خريطة الرحلات وبالتالي عدم ادراجها علي كمبيوتر وسائل الدفاع الجوي.. فتعاملت معها كطائرة معادية واطلقت عليها الصواريخ لاسقاطها.. كما ان الطائرة تعرضت لاعاقة الكترونية ادت الي انحرافها عن خط السير العادي ولم يتم تصحيح المسار بواسطة محطة التوجيه والمتابعة الارضية بمطار الاقلاع ويرجع السبب في ذلك اما الي تعمد عدم التصحيح من المحطة الارضية.. او التشويش علي وسائل الاتصالات بين الطيار ومحطة التوجيه الارضية وهذا ما ايدته البيانات التي اذاعتها الهيئة بقطع الاتصال بين الطائرة ومحطة التوجيه الارضية قبل تحطمها بثلاث دقائق وهي الفترة اللازمة والكافية لدخول الطائرة منطقة التدمير ودورة اشتباك صواريخ الدفاع الجوي التي اطلقت عليها وفجرتها.


داخل الطائرة
ويستكمل الخبير المصري حديثه قائلا: كل هذا كان يحدث خارج الطائرة.. ولم يشعر به أحد من الطيارين حيث كانت الطائرة تسير علي الارتفاع الطبيعي لها وهو 33 ألف قدم بواسطة الطيار الآلي .. وفجأة لاحظ الطيار البطوطي ان الطائرة بدأت تنحرف عن مسارها العادي بعد ان شاهد مناظر غير مألوفة له وغير موجودة في المسار الطبيعي للطائرة.. وفي البداية اعتقد ان هذا السبب خلل في الطيار الألي.. فقام علي الفور بفصله حتي يعيد الطائرة الي مسارها العادي.. وفي هذه اللحظة فوجيء باحد الصواريخ يتجه الي الطائرة.. وفي هذه اللحظة دخل عليه الطيار المصري الحبشي وبعد تقدير الموقف طلب من البطوطي مساعدته بقوله 'ساعدني'.. او 'شد معي'.. وفقدوا الاتصال بمحطة التوجيه والمتابعة الارضية .. ولم يكن امامهما إلا القيام بمناورة حادة والهبوط بالطائرة بسرعة شديدة من ارتفاع 33 ألف قدم الي 16 الف قدم حتي يتفادا الاصطدام بالصاروخ الاول وبالفعل نجيا منه.. وعند ارتفاع 16.5 الف قدم شاهدا صاروخا ثانيا يتجه الي الطائرة.. فلم يكن امامهما سوي استمرار المناورة والارتفاع بالطائرة مرة اخري وبسرعة شديدة لتفادي الصاروخ الثاني.. ولأن الطائرة غير مجهزة لهذا النوع من المناورات وذلك بسبب ثقل وزنها .. وعند ارتفاع 24 الف قدم اصطدم بها الصاروخ الثاني وبالتحديد عند الذيل الامر الذي أدي الي انفجاره وتسبب في تفريغ كبير جدا في هواء منطقة التدمير نتج عنه تفجير اجسام الركاب الي انسجة بشرية سقطت مع حطام الطائرة وحطام الصاروخ الي المحيط.


بيانات كاذبة
ويسترسل د.محمد ابراهيم قائلا: الأدلة علي ان الطائرة قد تم تفجيرها بصاروخ كثيرة.. اولها هو وجود نية مبيته لتأخير اذاعة بيانات الكارثة حيث صدر البيان الاول بفقد الطائرة وبعدها بساعة صدر البيان الثاني بتحطم الطائرة وسقوطها في مياه المحيط وذلك بهد ف اتاحة الفرصة لاختفاء حطام الصواريخ وهو الدليل المادي علي السبب الحقيقي للكارثة .. والدليل الثاني علي صدق هذه الرواية هو عدم العثور علي اية اشلاء لاي جثة من جثث ركاب الطائرة ولكن ماتم العثور عليه هو 'انسجة بشرية' وهذا يدل علي تعرض الطائرة لضغط هوائي شديد بعد انفجار ذيلها بالصاروخ الثاني.. لان الانفجار العادي للطائرة لايمكن ان يحول الجثث الي 'انسجة بشرية'.. علما بأنه كان من بين الركاب 30 ضابطا مهندسا يحملون درجات الدكتوراه في الهندسه و معظمهم يعمل استاذا في الكلية الفنية العسكرية و بعض مراكز الابحاث العسكرية ... وايضا اذا كان الانفجار بصورة ناسفة لما قام الطياران المصريان بالمناورة الشديدة التي قاما بها.. والدليل الثالث هو تعمد اذاعة محتويات الصندوق الاسود كاملة وذلك محاولة لتفادي اية إشارة تفيد وجود صواريخ موجهة الي الطائرة من خلال الاحاديث المتبادلة بين افراد طاقم القيادة.. أو بين الطاقم والمحطة الارضية.. وايضا لاخفاء السبب الحقيقي وراء قطع الاتصال بين الطائرة والمحطة الارضية قبل تحطمها بثلاث دقائق ومن الجائز تسجيل صوت انفجار الصاروخ ضمن تسجيلات الصندوق الاسود.

ادلة النفي

وأوضح الخبير المصري قائلا: ان جميع الادلة والتساؤلات الواردة بمسودة التقرير النهائي الخاصة بادعاء محاولة الصاق تهمة انتحار الطيار البطوطي هي ذاتها دليل نفي هذه التهمة حيث ان كثرة تكرار الشهيد البطوي لعبارة 'توكلت علي الله'.. كانت نتيجة تقييمه للموقف.. حيث ان القيام بالمناورة وحده لايكفي لتفادي الصواريخ نظرا لحجم ووزن الطائرة وبالتالي فهو كان في حاجة الي معجزة من الله لتفادي وقوع الكارثة ومن هنا جاءت استغاثته واستعانته بالله في كل لحظة.. ولو كانت هناك أدني نية للانتحاركان من المنطقي ان يستمر في هبوطه بالطائرة حتي يستقر في اعماق المحيط.. ولكن الثابت من بيانات الهيئة انه اتجه بالطائرة الي أعلي مرة ثانية..
وايضا لو كانت هناك اية نية للانتحار ما تركه افراد طاقم القيادة الاخرين والمتواجدين معه في الكابينة دون معاونة لمنعه من التنفيذ وقام الطيار الحبشي بابعاده عن مقعد القيادة بدلا من ان يطلب منه المساعدة في القيام بالمناورة.. وايضا لم تثبت التسجيلات التي اذاعتها الهيئة الامريكية في تقريرها المبدئي وجود اية خلافات او محاولات لابعاد الطيار البطوطي من مقعد القيادة او حتي مجرد إشارة الي ذلك من بعيد او قريب.. وبذلك تنتفي تماما نظرية محاولة الانتحار التي حاولت مسودة التقرير النهائي الامريكية الصاقها زورا الي الشهيد البطوطي حتي يبعدوا التهمة عن تفجير الطائرة بصاروخ امريكي.





الكلمات الأخيرة لطاقم الطائرة

أما الكلمات الأخيرة لطاقم الطائرة فكانت :

الساعة 1:48:03 أحمد الحبشي: بعد إذنك يا جيمي، هأروح مشوار صغير لغاية الحمام
الثانية 04 صوت مثل أزيز مقعد إلكتروني يدور
الثانية 05 صوت مثل باب كابينة القيادة يفتح
الثانية 08 جميل البطوطي: اتفضل
الثانية 09 صوت عدة طقطقات
الثانية 10 احمد الحبشي: قبل ما يتزحم ، وهما بياكلوا، وهارجعلك
الثانية 19 صوت صادر عن باب كابينة القيادة
الأعضاء الخمسة الناطقين باللغة العربية في فريق التحقيق لم يستطيعوا تمييز الكلمات التي قيلت في هذا الوقت. اتفقوا على أنها ليست باللغة العربية. واعتقد أربعة منهم أن صوتا قال "اتحكم فيه" بينما يظن الخامس أنها كلمة "هيدروليكي"

الثانية 35 صوت طقطقة وصوت ارتطام مكتوم
الثانية 40 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله - سمعت بصعوبة
الثانية 58 سلسلة من الطقطقات وأصوات ارتطام مكتوم لمدة 17 ثانية

الساعة 1:18:49 صوت أزيز مثل صوت مقعد إلكتروني
الثانية 48 صوت طقطقة وصوت ارتطام ثم جميل البطوطي يقول: توكلت على الله
الثانية 53 أصوات ارتطام مرة بصوت عال وثلاث مرات بصوت منخفض
الثانية 57 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله
الثانية 59 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله - صوت إنذار ينطلق للتحذير من هبوط الطائرة بصورة حادة يتردد أربع مرات

الساعة 1:50:00 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله
الثانية 02 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله
الثانية 03 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله
الثانية 04 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله
الثانية 05 صوت ارتطام عال
الثانية 06 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله أحمد الحبشي: فيه إيه؟ فيه إيه؟
الثانية 07 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله - صوت ارتطامات وطقطقات كثيرة لمدة 15 ثانية
الثانية 08 صوت الإنذار يبدأ ويتردد انخفاضا وارتفاعا ويستمر حتى نهاية التسجيل
الثانية 09 جميل البطوطي: توكلت على الله أحمد الحبشي: فيه إيه؟
الثانية 15 أحمد الحبشي: فيه إيه يا جميل؟ فيه إيه
الثانية 20 الصوت المماثل لصوت الإنذار يتردد أربع مرات
الثانية 25 أحمد الحبشي: ايه ده؟ ايه ده؟ أنت قفلت المحرك - أو المحركات؟ ثم تغير وارتفاع في الصوت
الثانية 27 أحمد الحبشي: شوف المحركات
الثانية 29 أحمد الحبشي: أقفل المحركات
الثانية 30 جميل البطوطي: مقفولة
الثانية 31 أحمد الحبشي: شد
الثانية 33 أحمد الحبشي: شد معايا
الثانية 35 أحمد الحبشي: شد معايا
الثانية 37 أحمد الحبشي: شد معايا

و ينقطع التسجيل عند هذه اللحظة


----------



## م المصري (27 نوفمبر 2007)

و انا لله و انا اليه راجعون


----------



## سبع الليل (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*فعلاً أخي الفاضل 
الحادث بتفصيلاته كان مدبراً من الإستخبارات الأمريكية 
لأن الطائرة كانت تحوي نخبة الضباط والمهندسين وكذلك العلماء المصريين 
*


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## الزعيم83 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## جاسر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

يتبارد الى ذهني سؤال

لو كانوا الضحايا عليهم رحمة الله أمريكان ... ؟!

الله المستعان


----------



## اسماعيل محمد سالم (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

يتبارد الى ذهني سؤال

لو كانوا الضحايا عليهم رحمة الله أمريكان ... ؟!

الله المستعان


----------



## م المصري (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> يتبارد الى ذهني سؤال
> 
> ...


 
الاجابة المنطقية 

الطائرة تصل بسلام الي مطار القاهرة الدولي


----------



## م المصري (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر لكل من تفضل بالمرور من اخواننا الكرام


----------

